# Bone Marrow Bx & Aspiration/same day/site



## DanielleKiehl (Jul 2, 2008)

How would this be coded (minus the supplies).

38220, 38221, G0364

or

G0364

There are no rules in the CPT book about them not being coded together, and i want to make sure we are doing this correctly. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## epilcher (Jul 2, 2008)

Dillie2003 said:


> How would this be coded (minus the supplies).
> 
> 38220, 38221, G0364
> 
> ...


Bone Marrow + Aspiration is 38220 + 38221.  G0364 is to be used in place of the 38220 for Medicare patients.  When our pathologists do these we bill 38221+G0364.  G0364 is a better code because it explains the situation better than 38220.

I hope this helps.


----------



## a_starra (Jul 3, 2008)

According to CodeEdge Mar. 07, when same site/same day, you can only use 38221.  You may run into a problem with getting reimbursement for both procedures billed on the same encounter.


----------



## epilcher (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you happen to have that article? The archives only go back to October 07.


Thanks!


----------



## a_starra (Jul 15, 2008)

yes..  i can email or fax it to you.


----------

